# Teenagers 'snort bath salts'



## WeedMyLips

TEENAGERS in Londonderry are snorting a certain type of bath salts, it can be revealed.

A drug intervention worker told the Sentinel that so called 'legal highs' are a "massive problem" in the North West.

Specific substances are being sold legally in Londonderry and being used as recreational drugs.

The substances are being marketed for example as bath salts, but used as 'herbal cocaine'. Other 'legal high' products are also sold over the counter in Londonderry.

A worker who works with a drug intervention service (DAISY) said the abuse of these substances is "quite common" and he has witnessed a "huge increase" in the last number of years. The problem, according to another person working at DAISY, seems to be most prevalent among teenagers.

The DAISY (Drug and Alcohol Intervention Service for Youths) worker says that he treats both legal and illegal substances in the same way.

"I work as a key worker through drug and alcohol with young people. Out of a group of twenty I have at the minute, five of them would be using (legal drugs) regularly. And by regularly I mean four or five times a week."

The intervention worker says that he has been working with young people for a number of years and has witnessed an increase in the number of young people using these substances.

"It is a massive problem. A number of years ago I wouldn't have seen as many. It is quite common now, there has been a huge increase.

"I know that there is drug dealing going on in Limavady with this. Apparently, they are being bought and mixed with other stuff, maybe rat poison; I don't know."

He emphasises that the drugs are not safe simply because they have not been made illegal.
"People are believing it's safe. They think it is like a postcard to go out and buy it. It is seen as a safe alternative. But the fact is that there is little information out there about what the effects of these drugs are."

The DAISY worker says that he treats the misuse of 'herbal cocaine' as the same as the illegal version.

"They are using four to five times a week. This is a normal addiction. I treat people who use herbal cocaine as the same as those who use illegal cocaine. We do not treat legal highs differently. We work with people with drug problems, illegal or not."

He says that a major problem with these substances is the fact that people may become long term drug users who might not otherwise have taken drugs.

"It is like a gateway drug. People see that it is legal and they don't even really consider it as taking drugs. It is drug use, legal or not. People who might not take drugs are taking this stuff because they see that it is legal. They wouldn't have taken it because of political reasons, police, whatever it is, but then they go for the herbal stuff, get the high and end up really getting in to the drugs. They keep going for that high and end up taking all sorts of drugs."

The substances may be sold legally because they are being marked with 'Not for human consumption'.

The DAISY worker says that he has personally been researching the problem of legal highs. Contributing to the problem, is a lack of information about the effects, he said.

"If you go online and look at the sites, all you can see is users describing the 'high'. There is nothing in the way of information about the effects of these drugs. People don't know what this stuff is doing to them."

A PSNI spokeswoman said: "Police are not aware of any specific incidents relating to this substance however we would advise the public to come forward with any information they have about the abuse of any drug.

"Abusing any chemical substance can have serious long term health risks."

By Niall Deeney
December 10, 2009
London Derry Sentinel
http://www.londonderrysentinel.co.uk...lts.5900790.jp


----------



## Pillthrill

How the fuck do you get high off of freaking bath salts?


----------



## adam562

^^

Because the 'bath salts' are actually mephedrone, methylone and various other research chemicals.

Quite simple to get high off bath salts or 'plant feeder' in the UK.


----------



## Dr.DOB

> People who might not take drugs are taking this stuff because they see that it is legal. They wouldn't have taken it because of political reasons


Does anybody else see this as contradictory?????????


----------



## drug_mentor

What a shit article full of crap. How can you say "legal highs" are "gateway drugs" but not alcohol? Thats a load of shit. Also the guy just assuming people are cutting it with rat poison, what the fuck, where is the logic in that? Yet another scare story with no useful information.


----------



## jdizzle

drug_mentor said:


> What a shit article full of crap. How can you say "legal highs" are "gateway drugs" but not alcohol? Thats a load of shit. Also the guy just assuming people are cutting it with rat poison, what the fuck, where is the logic in that? Yet another scare story with no useful information.



Yea, the quote about the rat poison is ridiculous.


----------



## 7zark7

WeedMyLips said:


> http://www.londonderrysentinel.co.uk...lts.5900790.jp



Working link: http://www.londonderrysentinel.co.uk/news/Teenagers-snort-bath-salts.5900790.jp


----------



## iCafe

just stick to MDMA!


----------



## raver2008

Anyone who still beleives drugs are cut with rat poison is a fucking moron..


----------



## anarchogen

If its bath salt, wouldn't it have something like sodium citrate or some kind of epsom salt in it?

If I were to abuse bathsalt, I'd want to extract the stimulant or whatever, not to snort the salts.


----------



## Dank Jenkem

^^
I haven't tried 'em or seen 'em and could be wrong, but I don't think there are any "bath salts" or "plant food" in these products.  The only ingredient probably listed on the side is baking soda or something else inert.   THen again if it's not labled for human consumption they may not have to put any of the ingredients on the label.


----------



## nolys

is "london" and "derry" not two different places :S i could have swore london was in england :S:S... and derry in the north of ireland, surely theres some sort of mistake down the line here somewhere?


----------



## rikerliker707

erm LONDONDERRY is a separate place to london, and another name for derry. It may have been called this after Northern Ireland broke away and it was ruled from London...


----------



## thujone

technically, nicotine is rat poison.  THERE'S RAT POISON IN YOUR CIGARETTES MAN, AND YOUR BATH SALTS TOO, and yet, the rats are still here


----------



## 7zark7

thujone said:


> technically, nicotine is rat poison.  THERE'S RAT POISON IN YOUR CIGARETTES MAN, AND YOUR BATH SALTS TOO, and yet, the rats are still here



I blame the cats...


----------



## Outta Pocket

Another excellent article by the British media8)


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

adam562 said:


> ^^
> 
> Because the 'bath salts' are actually mephedrone, methylone and various other research chemicals.
> 
> Quite simple to get high off bath salts or 'plant feeder' in the UK.



pill thrill the ones in the stores here work too trust me


----------



## BillDad

*Bath Salt Caution*



Pillthrill said:


> How the fuck do you get high off of freaking bath salts?



I am someone with an experimental streak. So I "had to" try Eclipse 'bath salts' - and I discovered what my first experience told me was a great high.

It is now about a month later, and every time I have taken Eclipse, I go into a fearful adrenalgic state. It is quite unpleasant. It is like being trapped in hell for a few hours.  cowering in a corner. This never happened to me when I tool cocaine or amphetamine.

I would like warn some of you folks that you could have the same result from your own brand of bath salts. So please be careful and redalize these things aren't as innocuous as we would like to think.


----------



## Tenchi

BillDad said:


> I am someone with an experimental streak. So I "had to" try Eclipse 'bath salts' - and I discovered what my first experience told me was a great high.
> 
> It is now about a month later, and every time I have taken Eclipse, I go into a fearful adrenalgic state. It is quite unpleasant. It is like being trapped in hell for a few hours.  cowering in a corner. This never happened to me when I tool cocaine or amphetamine.



Sooo.... Shouldn't this tell you to knock the Eclipse on the head and maybe try something else instead?  Why continue to use this when it's clearly not sitting well with you?


----------



## rickolasnice

Please don't tell me that some users of this site still don't get that drugs sold as "bath salts" are not actually bath salts?


----------



## Bardeaux

Heh "herbal cocaine".

Ironic.


----------



## qwe

^nice catch.


----------



## Tenchi

rickolasnice said:


> Please don't tell me that some users of this site still don't get that drugs sold as "bath salts" are not actually bath salts?



It would unfortunately appear so. 

I only referred to his particular brand name because I didn't want to guess at which random rc/rc blend BillDad seems determined to continue using despite not enjoying it.  Seems quite masochistic, imo.


----------



## ravergirlneedshelp

Tenchi said:


> It would unfortunately appear so.
> 
> I only referred to his particular brand name because I didn't want to guess at which random rc/rc blend BillDad seems determined to continue using despite not enjoying it.  Seems quite masochistic, imo.



I went to a rave and was under the impression I was doing mlly..felt good for an hour then felt very spacey, wide awake but could no longer dance, my eyes were extremely dilated, I stayed after to clean up and was very meticulous with picking u every single thingon the ground. Didn't sleep that night, did more of the powder the next night but this time snorted it. I'm not sure how much I did within those 2 days,I spent around 65$ on the stuff. Didn't sleep that night either, I felt extremely awakre, detached and spaey. People I did it with had become nausceous and were throwing up. I. Experienced no nauscea, just dilated pupils contued..a lot of energy and I didn't make much sense when I talked, my thoughts were all over the place. By monday morning I had to go to class at 7h30on no sleep, very wide awake still, my eyes were going crazy in the classroom looking everywhere. Saw a lot of lights. Ears rining, dry mouth to the extreme but had been drinking a lot of water. No appetite at all. Monday night came, missed class because I was so out of it I couldn't remember what day it was. Tried to sleep that night, blurred vision began and I could barely read words on my phone.. Everytime I closed my eyes they'd dance around and I saw lights still. Fell asleep at maybe 3am, woke up at 6 feeling well rested but my body was exhautsed and achy, I was extremely miserable at this point. I lost all social skills and desire or motivation to do anything. Tremors continued, very shakey constantly,noticed I had cracked tongue that morning. Worse than its ever been on E or molly.. Kept trying to sleep but I just couldn't, still hadn't eaten, my pee began to smell very bad, my roommates were scared of my appearance bc of the dilated pupils still continued, I hadn't experienced depression still, just so out of it, frustrated that I was still feeling this was, I don't know where the time was going, I didn't do anything all day, slept tlast night (tuesday night) for 4 hours, hallucinated horibly last night. Saw lights all over my dorm, thought my roommate was talking to me, kept hearing wispers, saw people coming towards me, saw people sitting in the corner. Tried not to get scared, fell asleep and woke up at 6am completely unaware of where I was, I couldn't remember what I'd done the night or days before, saw 2 people sitting in the corner of my room and I thought they were my friends so I called their phones, no answer so I called out to them but they just moved a little. Tried to ask my roommate while she was asleep if she saw them too and her face distorted and she seemed to have spoke in a different language.. Finally turned on the light and no one was there, slowly understood where I was. Went to the bathroom but it hurt to pee, kept seeing things moving out of the corner of my eye, really trying to keep it together at this point, I'm experienced with drugs and have never had anything like this happen. Here it is wednesday night and I'm starting to get blurred vision again, I managed to sleep 3 hours during yhe day so I felt pretty good til now, the color was back in my face. Still shakey, I ate brocolli and cucumbers, drank juice. I'd been drinking orange juice, taking a ew vitamins, drinking a lot of water but still dry mouth continues. How can it be that this drug is lasting so long? Depressionf inally hit me todayhorribley when I wondered if ill ever be myself again, my friends are all very worried . This doesn't happen to me. I didn't want to do bath salts, I was told it was mdma from a reliable source. Noone else that did it with me is experiencing the effects lasting this long. Also still elevated pulse, I worryabout my kidney and liver. How can I make this end please I miss myself I miss my brain I miss my happiness and ability to socialize. Do not ever do this drug


----------



## poledriver

> I went to a rave and was under the impression I was doing mlly



You know about reagent 'ecstasy' test kits? I know it might be hard if you're out and about, but when at home you should test everything, worth the small investment, mine cost less than a pill. And if it doesn't test up for mdxx i usually wont take it.



> Noone else that did it with me is experiencing the effects lasting this long. Also still elevated pulse, I worryabout my kidney and liver. How can I make this end please I miss myself I miss my brain I miss my happiness and ability to socialize. Do not ever do this drug



If you are seriously worried go get medical help, better to be safe than sorry. Tell them the truth. We can't tell you what to do over the net, but be safe and ask or ring a friend to go with you if you like.


----------



## ravergirlneedshelp

Is there anything I can eat/drink or do differently to get rid of these effcts?


----------



## ravergirlneedshelp

is there anything i can do or eat or drink to make it go away?


----------



## Folley

^ Do you have Xanax or any anti-anxiety drugs on hand?

Don't worry, it will go away soon.... it always does. I've taken PLEEENNNTTTYYY of bad pills in my life time, I'm sure worse than what you took. It always goes away. Just put it out of your mind... take some deep breaths, and just accept that your in for a bad night.

Worrying doesn't help any, it will just make things worse. I know you can't send private messages as a greenlighter, so head over to this thread if you need anyone to talk to 

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/...-an-E-please-Bob-quot?p=10952887#post10952887


----------



## ravergirlneedshelp

Ok thank you  I just really needed reassurance it would end soon


----------

